# Trump Punisher lower...



## Missourian (Aug 24, 2021)

Even at $60 I'm tempted just to see liberal heads explode...

















						AM-15 Stripped Lower Receiver, Trump Punisher
					

#html-body [data-pb-style=XSP0HGQ]{justify-content:flex-start;display:flex;flex-direction:column;background-position:left top;background-size:cover;background-repeat:no-repeat;background-attachment:scroll}#html-body [data-pb-style=FQB0PLG]{text-align:cent




					andersonmanufacturing.com
				



​


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 24, 2021)

Trump makes Mr. Chicken look like a stud.


----------



## occupied (Aug 24, 2021)

Terrorists use guns as a political statement. Civilized men only need words.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2021)

occupied said:


> Terrorists use guns as a political statement. Civilized men only need words.



  Yeah...I'm sure we could have just talked England into leaving us alone.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 24, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yeah...I'm sure we could have just talked England into leaving us alone.


India managed to do it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 24, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yeah...I'm sure we could have just talked England into leaving us alone.


Well hey, if you guys get to battle a few thousand guys with single shot muzzle loaders, you should be all good!


----------



## occupied (Aug 24, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yeah...I'm sure we could have just talked England into leaving us alone.


Remember when you were a kid and thought racing stickers made your bike go faster? This is the same kind of nonsense.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 24, 2021)

Missourian said:


> Even at $60 I'm tempted just to see liberal heads explode...
> 
> View attachment 530320
> View attachment 530319
> ...


Aren't you a nice piece of shit.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 24, 2021)

Missourian said:


> Even at $60 I'm tempted just to see liberal heads explode...
> 
> View attachment 530320
> View attachment 530319
> ...


Ignorant rednecks all rocking the Punisher logo without having any idea what it actually means


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 24, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Aren't you a nice piece of shit.



no, you are


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 24, 2021)

occupied said:


> Terrorists use guns as a political statement. Civilized men only need words.


Until the terrorists show up and kill them all.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 24, 2021)

occupied said:


> Civilized men only need words.



Then why does the UN have so many soldiers?


----------



## Oddball (Aug 24, 2021)

occupied said:


> Terrorists use guns as a political statement. Civilized men only need words.


Them were some kind of "civilized words" that assholes like you were supporting last summer in Minneapolis, Chicago, LA, San Fransicko, Kenosha........


----------



## cnm (Aug 24, 2021)

Missourian said:


> Even at $60 I'm tempted just to see liberal heads explode...







Lol. What's really much better is seeing rightwing Americans twisting themselves in knots denying the reality everyone else knows.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## fncceo (Aug 24, 2021)

cnm said:


> denying the reality everyone else knows.



I don't think anyone is suggesting that helicopters can float.


----------



## cnm (Aug 24, 2021)

fncceo said:


> I don't think anyone is suggesting that helicopters can float.


The helicopters dumped while running away float forever on the internet. 
Hoho, everyone but rightwing Americans knows that.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Aug 24, 2021)

In the Marxist administration's newest attempt to take away gun rights, they've introduced a bill that would hold businesses that sell firearms accessories, responsible if someone commits a crime and their accessory was a part of the firearm used.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 24, 2021)

occupied said:


> Remember when you were a kid and thought racing stickers made your bike go faster? This is the same kind of nonsense.


Why did you stupidly think stickers made your bike go faster, moron?

You're a moonbat.


----------



## westwall (Aug 25, 2021)

cnm said:


> View attachment 530403
> 
> 
> Lol. What's really much better is seeing rightwing Americans twisting themselves in knots denying the reality everyone else knows.






Ummm, that is Saigon.   Xidens Afghan catastrophe is far, far worse.


----------



## cnm (Aug 25, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Why did you stupidly think stickers made your bike go faster, moron?


The same childish thought process that pretends America doesn't run away. I thought that was obvious, Shirley.


----------



## cnm (Aug 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> Ummm, that is Saigon.


Oh. Were the colours different then?


----------



## westwall (Aug 25, 2021)

cnm said:


> Oh. Were the colours different then?





Xiden is  red.  China red


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 25, 2021)

cnm said:


> The same childish thought process that pretends America doesn't run away. I thought that was obvious, Shirley.


When I was a child I never thought stickers made my bike go quicker. Only retards like you who end up being Democratic party of slavery and Jim Crow supporters are that fucking stupid.

You're an idiot.


----------



## cnm (Aug 25, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> When I was a child I never thought stickers made my bike go quicker. Only retards like you who end up being Democratic party of slavery and Jim Crow supporters are that fucking stupid.


Tell me, do you still pretend America doesn't run away or have you grown up?


----------



## cnm (Aug 25, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Only retards like you who end up being Democratic party of slavery and Jim Crow supporters are that fucking stupid.


Not only do I not support the Democratic party but I am also not a Kracker.


----------



## cnm (Aug 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> Xiden is red. China red


But the colours still run. Can't get rid of the habit I suppose.


----------



## westwall (Aug 25, 2021)

cnm said:


> But the colours still run. Can't get rid of the habit I suppose.





The colors run when feckless, corrupt politicians force them to.


----------



## cnm (Aug 25, 2021)

westwall said:


> The colors run when feckless, corrupt politicians force them to.


Like all your politicians? I mean, the US hasn't stopped running for decades now. Oh. Grenada. Right. 

Or when it's managed to walk away, given. 

Otherwise, Olympic class.


----------



## westwall (Aug 25, 2021)

cnm said:


> Like all your politicians? I mean, the US hasn't stopped running for decades now. Oh. Grenada. Right.
> 
> Or when it's managed to walk away, given.
> 
> Otherwise, Olympic class.





Yeah, our politicians pretty much all suck.  I have to agree on that one.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 25, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> no, you are


That the best youve got? 
If anyone needs eliminating its you. 
They could never blow your brains out.  There's none.


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 25, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> That the best youve got?
> If anyone needs eliminating its you.
> They could never blow your brains out.  There's none.


so glad i could hit a nerve......
typical denial and deflection from a scum demonRAT.....


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 25, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Aren't you a nice piece of shit.


^^^
Obligatory childish insult


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 25, 2021)

Augustine_ said:


> Ignorant rednecks all rocking the Punisher logo without having any idea what it actually means


-snort-
What does it "actually mean"?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 25, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> That the best youve got?
> If anyone needs eliminating its you.
> They could never blow your brains out.  There's none.


^^^
Obligatory childish insult


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 25, 2021)

Missourian said:


> Even at $60 I'm tempted just to see liberal heads explode...
> ​


$60 isn't a bad price for a stripped lower these days.
Been buying 2/month since Biden won.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 25, 2021)

cnm said:


> Not only do I not support the Democratic party but I am also not a Kracker.


Could you explain to the USMB forum why you support the party of slavery and Jim Crow laws?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 25, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well hey, if you guys get to battle a few thousand guys with single shot muzzle loaders, you should be all good!



  And what do muzzleloaders have to do with it?


----------



## Missourian (Aug 25, 2021)

occupied said:


> Remember when you were a kid and thought racing stickers made your bike go faster? This is the same kind of nonsense.


Or painting nose art on your aircraft or writing messages on your bombs...oh...wait...









						Writing funny stuff on ammo is over 2000 years old
					

Do you have that buddy who scratches messages into his M4 rounds? Or maybe you're the sailor who Sharpies "This one's for you" onto JDAMs destined for a flight over the Gulf. Regardless, it turns out that you're part of a tradition that dates b…




					www.wearethemighty.com


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 25, 2021)

occupied said:


> Remember when you were a kid and thought racing stickers made your bike go faster? This is the same kind of nonsense.



    WOW!!!
That has to be the dumbest response yet!!!


----------



## occupied (Aug 25, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WOW!!!
> That has to be the dumbest response yet!!!


Is it? How is a gun made better by having a right wing slogan written on it? Seems kind of silly to me.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 25, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> India managed to do it.


I suspect when the punishment for armed sedition is death by cannon... you learn the benefits of peaceful resistance pretty quickly...












						Blowing from a gun - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## whitehall (Aug 25, 2021)

What the hell is the fascination for laser imprinted junk on a AR-15 receiver? Tattoo it on your forehead if you want to shoot better.


----------



## cnm (Aug 26, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> Could you explain to the USMB forum why you support the party of slavery and Jim Crow laws?


I don't support Krackers.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2021)

westwall said:


> Ummm, that is Saigon.   Xidens Afghan catastrophe is far, far worse.




Canada's out of Afghanistan and leaving canadians behind....









						Canada Pulls Out Of Afghanistan, Leaving Canadians Behind | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## westwall (Aug 26, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Canada's out of Afghanistan and leaving canadians behind....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Trudeau is every bit as much an idiot as xiden is.


----------



## Flash (Aug 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Terrorists use guns as a political statement. Civilized men only need words.




Yea go talk to those assholes that set off the bomb in Kabul that killed Americans and Afghans.  Let us know how the conversation goes.


----------



## Shareprofit (Aug 26, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yeah...I'm sure we could have just talked England into leaving us alone.


America would have been much better if they had stayed, look at Canada, Australia and New Zealand all civilised liberal real democracies.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

Shareprofit said:


> America would have been much better if they had stayed, look at Canada, Australia and New Zealand all civilised liberal real democracies.


Those countries are no more of a liberal democracy than the US - even less, in some cases.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> $60 isn't a bad price for a stripped lower these days.
> Been buying 2/month since Biden won.


Hard to believe they were half this price not so long ago.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

Missourian said:


> Hard to believe they were half this price not so long ago.


Lowest I ever paid was $40.
Most was $85, but it was custom.


----------



## Shareprofit (Aug 26, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Those countries are no more of a liberal democracy than the US - even less, in some cases.


Rubbish, they all have affordable health care, real democracy and a non partisan judicery.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Lowest I ever paid was $40.
> Most was $85, but it was custom.


I got a pretty good deal on these AM15 lowers @ $32 each of you bought 3 or more. 

 Gorilla Machining still has some pretty good deals.  They had blem uppers last week for under $30.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

Shareprofit said:


> Rubbish, they all have affordable health care, real democracy and a non partisan judicery.


Judiciary
How is their democracy "real", compared to ours?
Health care has nothing to do with how liberal a democracy is, or how democratic a country is.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

Missourian said:


> I got a pretty good deal on these AM15 lowers @ $32 each of you bought 3 or more.
> 
> Gorilla Machining still has some pretty good deals.  They had blem uppers last week for under $30.


Oh nice -- its almost September, so time to get 2 more.


----------



## Shareprofit (Aug 26, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Judiciary
> How is their democracy "real", compared to ours?
> Health care has nothing to do with how liberal a democracy is, or how democratic a country is.


America can't run an election, it doesn't allow the popular vote to select the president, the Senate is not representative of the will of the people, there's the fullibuster, voter supression, gerrymandering, real democracies don't have any of that.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

Shareprofit said:


> America can't run an election, it doesn't allow the popular vote to select the president....


How do Canada, Australia and New Zealand select their Head of State?
How do Canada, Australia and New Zealand select their Head of Government??


----------



## Shareprofit (Aug 26, 2021)

They all have Governors General who represents the Crown. Each democratically selects the head of government by popular vote. The US certainly is not a democracy and the corrupt Electoral system selects the President. The people a not trusted to do that even in the 21 st century. How pathetic is that?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

Shareprofit said:


> They all have Governors General who represents the Crown.


Their Head of State is a hereditary monarch.
The -same- hereditary monarch.


Shareprofit said:


> Each democratically selects the head of government by popular vote.


^^^
A statement of ignorance or dishonesty,

In Canada, Australia and New Zealand. the head of government is appointed by the Crown after approval by the house of commons.

That is, in none of these countries is the head of government, or head of state, in any way, popularly elected.

How is this more democratic than the US system?


----------



## Shareprofit (Aug 26, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Their Head of State is a hereditary monarch.
> The -same- hereditary monarch.
> 
> ^^^
> ...


The parliament governs those countries, they don't have a dictator that rules by presidential decree like Trump did. The Governors General work at the discression of the Parliament who can romove them if they choose. Americans couldn't get rude of the lying corrupt  Russian compromised chap even after two impeachment. America is a third world laughing stock.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

Shareprofit said:


> The parliament governs those countries, they don't have a dictator that rules by presidential decree like Trump did


When you said:
"Each democratically selects the head of government by popular vote"
Was yours a statement of ignorance, or a lie?



Shareprofit said:


> The Governors General work at the discression of the Parliament who can romove them if they choose.


The Head of State in each of these countries is a hereditary Monarch who cannot be removed.


----------



## Shareprofit (Aug 26, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Their Head of State is a hereditary monarch.
> The -same- hereditary monarch.
> 
> ^^^
> ...


All of these English speaking countries have democratically elected Governments, Australia has


M14 Shooter said:


> When you said:
> "Each democratically selects the head of government by popular vote"
> Was yours a statement of ignorance, or a lie?
> 
> ...


The head of government is not the head of state which is the crown. These English speaking countries elect their parliaments by popular vote, Australia has STV, NZ has MMP and Canada FFP, the US does not have a popular vote for the President or the Senate or effectly for the House. That's why the US is now considered as a third world country by many. Hope that helps. You should ask the English to take over and sort you drongos out.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

Shareprofit said:


> The head of government is not the head of state which is the crown


*When you said:
"Each democratically selects the head of government by popular vote"
Was yours a statement of ignorance, or a lie?*


> US does not have a popular vote for the President


No western democracy popularly elects its head of government; only a handful popularly elect its head of state.


> US does not have a popular vote for... the Senate


^^^^
This is a lie.   All US senators are elected by popular vote.


----------



## cnm (Aug 26, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Those countries are no more of a liberal democracy than the US - even less, in some cases.


They all score higher than the US.









						Democracy Index: most democratic countries 2021 | Statista
					

According to the Democracy Index, Norway was deemed the most democratic country in 2021.




					www.statista.com


----------



## cnm (Aug 26, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> How is their democracy "real", compared to ours?


It's not marked as 'flawed'.









						America's flawed democracy: the five key areas where it is failing
					

The US system has survived four years of a norm-busting president by the skin of its teeth – which areas need most urgent attention?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## cnm (Aug 26, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> In Canada, Australia and New Zealand. the head of government is appointed by the Crown after approval by the house of commons.


My ribs, my ribs. 

What a hoot!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

cnm said:


> My ribs, my ribs.
> What a hoot!


Really.
Tell the class how Canada, Australia and New Zealand select their head of government.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

cnm said:


> It's not marked as 'flawed'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Guardian?
-snort-
1. The electoral college​Ask the author:
How does the UK select its head of state and head of government?
2. Voter suppression​A democracy that does not stake reasoned,rational and obvious steps to prevent people who cannot legally vote from doing so is...  flawed.
Ask the author:  What are the voter ID laws in the UK?








						UK government to introduce criticised voter ID law this year
					

Britain's government will introduce a new law this year to crack down on the potential for voter fraud and intimidation by including rules requiring voters to prove their identities, a move critics said could deter people from casting ballots.




					www.reuters.com
				



3. The Senate​Every member of the senate is popularly elected, just like the house.    Democracy in action.
Ask the author:   How does the UK select members of the House of Lords?
4. Judges​Ask the author:  
How does the UK select its judges?
5. Redistricting​A constitutional necessity, arrived at through the democratic process.   Democracy in action.
This is only a "flaw" when a Democrat loses a seat, BTW.

Thus:
The Guardian describing Democracy in the US as "flawed" belongs next to the textbook definition of irony.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

cnm said:


> They all score higher than the US.


You'll have to post something we don't have to pay to read for anyone to give it any seraious consideration.
For now, I'll just laugh.


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 26, 2021)

Missourian said:


> Even at $60 I'm tempted just to see liberal heads explode...
> 
> View attachment 530320
> View attachment 530319
> ...


Please do.
The less money you have the less money you have.


----------



## Shareprofit (Aug 26, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> *When you said:
> "Each democratically selects the head of government by popular vote"
> Was yours a statement of ignorance, or a lie?*
> 
> ...


Two senators in California represent the same population as 14 mid West GOPer states. So the Senate does not represent popular vote. That is so corrupt its just incredible Americans put up with that crap. It's time for America to become a civilised democratic country. If you did you'd never get the likes of Trump or Bush again.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

Shareprofit said:


> Two senators in California....


*When you said:*
*"Each democratically selects the head of government by popular vote"*
*Was yours a statement of ignorance, or a lie?*


> So the Senate does not represent popular vote."


It does.  In every election.  
The winner of the senate election is the person who gets the majority of votes in that election.
Every time.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 26, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Please do.
> The less money you have the less money you have.


Wow... That's deep.

Thanks Dulcolax.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 26, 2021)

Guys who are really interested in accurate rifle shooting with military grade semi-auto firearms aren't interested in this rhetoric. My guess is that the posts are really left wingers or kids who never held a real rifle in their gamer lives or feds who are trolling for home invasions.


----------



## cnm (Aug 26, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> The Guardian?
> -snort-


Well, The Economist Intelligence Unit actually...
-guffaw-

_A report by the The Economist Intelligence Unit, released today, reveals a host of unsettling statistics about the scope of democracy around the globe. _​​_One such fact — that for the first time ever, the United States is no longer considered a “full democracy,” but rather a “flawed democracy” — stands out in particular as the US ushers in a president with an approval rating hovering around 40%._​


----------



## cnm (Aug 26, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> You'll have to post something we don't have to pay to read for anyone to give it any seraious consideration.
> For now, I'll just laugh.


A suitable response for the dysfunctional democracy that is the US.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 26, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> India managed to do it.


Ummm...no.  They left the peaceful rule of the UK for constant fights with Pakistan and little skirmishes with China.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

cnm said:


> Well, The Economist Intelligence Unit actually...


Did you notice how you did not address any of my responses to the criticisms of US democracy in the article you posted?
I did.
Know why you didn't address those responses?
You can't.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

cnm said:


> A suitable response for the dysfunctional democracy that is the US.


I accept your concession of the point.


----------



## cnm (Aug 26, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Tell the class how Canada, Australia and New Zealand select their head of government.


This will do for New Zealand









						New Zealand Government - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## cnm (Aug 26, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Did you notice how you did not address any of my responses to the criticisms of US democracy in the article you posted?


They were irrelevant to the grading of the US as a flawed democracy by The Economist Intelligence Unit.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

cnm said:


> This will do for New Zealand


What's that?
New Zealand doesn't put their head of government up for a vote by the people _at all_?
Why...   that's -- less -- democratic than the US.
How about the head of state?   How does NZ select its Head of State?


----------



## cnm (Aug 26, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> You'll have to post something we don't have to pay to read


Here you go...









						Democracy Index - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

cnm said:


> They were irrelevant to the grading of the US as a flawed democracy by The Economist Intelligence Unit.


^^^^
This is a lie.


----------



## cnm (Aug 26, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> New Zealand doesn't put their head of government up for a vote by the people _at all_?


How do you get that? The head of the party controlling the most electoral seats forms the government. That means the person backed by the most votes from the people.


----------



## cnm (Aug 26, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> This is a lie.


That is an unsupported assertion. Much like your pretence the US has not been graded as a flawed democracy.


----------



## cnm (Aug 26, 2021)

With the NZ system it is not possible for a leader of government to not have the support of the majority of voters.


----------



## Shareprofit (Aug 26, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> What's that?
> New Zealand doesn't put their head of government up for a vote by the people _at all_?
> Why...   that's -- less -- democratic than the US.
> How about the head of state?   How does NZ select its Head of State?


It's doesn't need to vote in a head of state. It's the Parliament of all these countries that holds the power to pass laws through the elected Government. America the EC of the to install a president or dictator of its choosing, in the case of Trump, a very unpopular one.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 27, 2021)

westwall said:


> Trudeau is every bit as much an idiot as xiden is.




Yeah....but at least his country doesn't actually do anything in the world so he only screws up Canada...


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 27, 2021)

cnm said:


> How do you get that?


NZ does not hold a popular election for the PM.
Duh.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 27, 2021)

cnm said:


> That is an unsupported assertion.


Funny how you don't even try to prove your statement true.
Must be know know you cannot.
And so, thank you for supporting my assertion.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 27, 2021)

cnm said:


> With the NZ system it is not possible for a leader of government to not have the support of the majority of voters.


The people of NZ do not vote for the PM, so your statement, above has no basis in reality or truth.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 27, 2021)

Shareprofit said:


> It's doesn't need to vote in a head of state.


*When you said:
"Each democratically selects the head of government by popular vote"
Was yours a statement of ignorance, or a lie?*


----------



## Shareprofit (Aug 27, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> *When you said:
> "Each democratically selects the head of government by popular vote"
> Was yours a statement of ignorance, or a lie?*


The head of Government is not the head of State.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 27, 2021)

Shareprofit said:


> The head of Government is not the head of State.


*When you said:*
*"Each democratically selects the head of government by popular vote"*
*Was yours a statement of ignorance, or a lie?*


----------



## Shareprofit (Aug 27, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> *When you said:*
> *"Each democratically selects the head of government by popular vote"*
> *Was yours a statement of ignorance, or a lie?*


The head of Government is Australia is Scot Morrison who was elected, the Head of State of Australia is the Queen of Australia, Elizabeth R.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 27, 2021)

Shareprofit said:


> The head of Government is Australia is Scot Morrison who was elected, t


^^^^
This is a statement of ignorance, or a lie
He was --appointed-- by the Crown.

*When you said:
"Each democratically selects the head of government by popular vote"
Was yours a statement of ignorance, or a lie?*


----------



## Shareprofit (Aug 27, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> ^^^^
> This is a statement of ignorance, or a lie
> He was --appointed-- by the Crown.
> 
> ...


I've said this three times already, are you just taking the piss.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 27, 2021)

Shareprofit said:


> I've said this three times already, are you just taking the piss.


In Canada, NZ and Australia, the...
...head of state is a hreditarty monarch
...head of government is appointed by the crown and, sometimes, confirmed by the parliament.

Thus, one of two things is true:
When you said ""Each democratically selects the head of government by popular vote", you
1:  Lied
2:  Spoke from abject ignorance.
I am still waiting for you to tell us which.

Either way, it means that all three of those countries are LESS democratic than the US


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 27, 2021)

Missourian said:


> Wow... That's deep.
> 
> Thanks Dulcolax.


It needs to be deep around here.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 27, 2021)

whitehall said:


> Guys who are really interested in accurate rifle shooting with military grade semi-auto firearms aren't interested in this rhetoric. My guess is that the posts are really left wingers or kids who never held a real rifle in their gamer lives or feds who are trolling for home invasions.


Yeah... what kind of gun owner would want an engraved customized firearm...
















P.S. - whoever runs in and kicks you directly in the ballsack immediately before you post... you should try to get them to stop that behavior.  It's really affecting the tenor of your posts.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 28, 2021)

Shareprofit said:


> Each democratically selects the head of government by popular vote.


Still waiting for you to tell us if your statement, above, was a lie, or just ignorance.


----------

